# Nissan Armada Gvwr Issue



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking at the Armada but have serious concerns about its GVWR. For 2006, the 4x4 GVWR is rated at 7,000 lbs. Since it weighs in at 5,500 lbs and the tongue weight of my 28rsds is approx 1,000 lbs - I would only have 500 lbs left for people, cargo, gas, etc.? I don't think that's enough and I would not want to go over. I understand the Armada can tow 9,200 lbs, but it's maxed out GVWR is an issue.

Any input from current Armada owners would be appreciated!

LS


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Travelers said:


> Looking at the Armada but have serious concerns about its GVWR. For 2006, the 4x4 GVWR is rated at 7,000 lbs. Since it weighs in at 5,500 lbs and the tongue weight of my 28rsds is approx 1,000 lbs - I would only have 500 lbs left for people, cargo, gas, etc.? I don't think that's enough and I would not want to go over. I understand the Armada can tow 9,200 lbs, but it's maxed out GVWR is an issue.
> 
> Any input from current Armada owners would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


Don't forget that with a weight distributing hitch, the tongue weight will become less....

There are at least 2 members here that tow with Armadas..

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't trust the UAW weights on the Outbacks at all -- Keystone states that their empty weight is just that -- empty -- they only count the frame, shell and outshell...

Then on top of the UAW you add all the appliances, etc -- my trailer UAW is 800 lower then what it was when i actually weighted it the day I bought it ...

so if you are close -- i would weigh...

and don't forget the 150 pounds of propane, the hitch, the stored items in the front , etc etc....

Not discouraging you at all -- just trying to keep surprises down ....


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

I really don't believe that the tongue weight is less with a weight dist. hitch - the weight is just distributed over the front & rear axles vs. just the rear axle.

The GVWR is determined by the weight of the vehicle and any additions - people, gas, hitch, beer...

LS


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Some of the Tongue weight will go to the axles on the trailer. In my case 200 lbs of the Tongue Weight is distributed to the Trailer.

As far as the Armada goes I would not tow the 28RSDS with that little of wiggle room. Our 3/4 Burb gives us 8250lbs and we are at 7200 with full load including cargo and people. I originally towed the 28RSDS with a 1/2 Ton Burb with the same wiggle room as the Armada and it was not very comfortable. Look for a 3/4 Ton Burb or Excursion. The 28RSDS will come in at almost 1100lbs Tongue Weight and over 7000lbs when fully loaded.

Good Luck and Great Outbacking. 
KB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Checking the numbers beforehand is a good idea. You're right, the WD hitch does exactly what it says, distrubutes the weight to the front axle of the truck and a little bit to the trailer axles as well. GVWR seems to be the problem number with 1/2 ton based trucks. They hit the GVW long before the GCWR or the tow rating. Looks like the Armada would be very close to its GVW. If you could borrow one and run it over a set of scales then you could do accurate calculations.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have no issue pulling the 26RS with the Armada
You could pm ymryl he is pulling 28 with the Armada also

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

camping479 said:


> GVWR seems to be the problem number with 1/2 ton based trucks. They hit the GVW long before the GCWR or the tow rating. Looks like the Armada would be very close to its GVW. If you could borrow one and run it over a set of scales then you could do accurate calculations.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]108092[/snapback]​


I ran into the same problem when I had my 1/2 ton Avalanche. At the time I was towing a Jayco Kiwi 23D, 4600 lb. loaded wt. on CAT scale. The Avalanche was rated to tow 7,300 lbs. with GCVWR 13,000 lbs. Actual combined wt. of TV and TT was around 10,000 lbs. You would think no problem, right? Buttttt, by the time I put some camping gear in the back of the truck, a full tank of gas, passengers and 600 lbs. tongue wt. from the trailer, I was uncomfortably close to the GVWR for the truck.








I knew I would probably eventually want a little larger trailer and then I would have had real trouble with the GVWR







Solved that problem by trading in the 1/2 ton AV on a 3/4 ton when Chevy had some nice owner loyalty rebates in 2004







, now I have the heavier trailer and still weight to spare on the GVWR.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Just another note to watch....the length of the 28RSDS might be an issue for you too unless you consider something like a Hensley. I think with the Armada's wheelbase you'd ideally like to be in the 'no longer than 27 feet' range.

I own an Armada, and I love it, limitations on the GVWR and all. I don't tow with it yet, but I've done a ton of research on what TTs I can pull. I have personally limited myself to the 25RS or the 26RS. I think w/ GVWR and length, these two are about the Armada's limit. Since you already own your trailer, you might strongly consider a 3/4 ton TV as the others have mentioned.

You can get an Excursion seriously CHEAP these days - gas prices make no one want them. They have all the luxuries my Armada has (except for the air shocks, but you may not need them in a 3/4 ton), and much more GVWR. If I could have convinced my husband, I would have considered one.

I think HootBob tows with an Armada too, he might be able to shed light on 'real life' towing with it.

Good luck!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Travelers,

You are ahead of the game already because you did your homework. Imagine the later remorse if you hadn't done that.


----------

